
Mysterious electric car maker Faraday Future will spend $1B on a US factory - kirk21
http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/5/9674314/faraday-future-electric-car-1-billion-factory
======
kirk21
Reading this book about the history of EV's atm: The great race: the global
quest for the car of the future
([http://amzn.to/1kxnT0c](http://amzn.to/1kxnT0c)). Ze Germans are really
lagging behind so far.

